# First Watch Of The Year



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

This just arrived this morning i always wanted one of these aviators, well thats the first of this years watches anyway guy's


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

derek said:


> This just arrived this morning i always wanted one of these aviators, well thats the first of this years watches anyway guy's


Well, looks the part that does! Hope you enjoy it! Still thinking about something like this, but maybe after I've got the 23 other Raketa 2628 perpetual calendars to "make up the set"









My latest is the Luch came this am from fleabay Ukraine ;- looks like this and is the skinny one, ultrathin. [Piccie is sellers]










and whilst I like it, I don't think I'll be expanding the growing collection into skinny watches, won't bother with the Sekonda and Poljot variants, one's enough somehow!


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

I just collect poljot at the moment Mel but looking at some of the other class watches the guy's have i might expand.

Not sure what movement this aviator has maybe someone on here can tell me, I dont want to tempt fate and open the back up knowing my luck wont get it back on mel.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello derek,

Great watch,i like the fact that the face is clearly laid out and easy to see,[something i seem to care more about as i get older







]i think the movement caliber is 2612.1.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great way to start the year!

I enjoy wearing this one.......










kind regards,

Alexus


----------

